#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  The song you love the most!!!

## Abhinav2

GUYS!! let's see how good is your taste in Music! If you have to pick one favorite song of yours, what would it be? 







  Similar Threads: song How to know if you're in love or not! ;) :P How to  say i love you Hero song lyrics HR Love..!!

----------


## KrazyKanika

HERO!!!! by Enrique !!!!! The best song ever!

oooh! Enrique! **sigh**

----------


## Rahul.sharma2267

Here Without You! by 3 Doors Down!  That is the most amazing song! Ever!!

----------

